# Wanting to start cold smoking



## bekellog81 (Nov 8, 2016)

I am waning to start cold smoking and I have a few questions??  I have a Brinnkmann Cimmaron--can I use it to cold smoke with out really modifying it??  Where do I start??  Any info or links would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 8, 2016)

Best bet would be to get an AMAZEN tube smoker and place it into the side firebox.  You may have to warm up the main chamber a bit to get a draft going, but once it starts you should be good.

Another option, though it will be tough to maintain a constant temperature is to burn some wood chips in the firebox just a little at a time to get the smoke, but not a lot of heat.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 8, 2016)

I agree with Charlie, the AMAZEN is the way to go!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 8, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Best bet would be to get an AMAZEN tube smoker and place it into the side firebox.  You may have to warm up the main chamber a bit to get a draft going, but once it starts you should be good.
> 
> Another option, though it will be tough to maintain a constant temperature is to burn some wood chips in the firebox just a little at a time to get the smoke, but not a lot of heat.


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 8, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Best bet would be to get an AMAZEN tube smoker and place it into the side firebox.  You may have to warm up the main chamber a bit to get a draft going, but once it starts you should be good.
> 
> Another option, though it will be tough to maintain a constant temperature is to burn some wood chips in the firebox just a little at a time to get the smoke, but not a lot of heat.




I have only a very little cold smoking experience but did something similar.  I used about 5-6 pieces of charcoal and one chunk of wood.  It kept a reasonably low but even temp and just added on a piece of charcoal or chunk when it started to drop.


----------



## wade (Nov 8, 2016)

When cold smoking you are looking to get a good stream of light smoke over the food you are smoking. I find that the tube smokers produce way too much smoke and the AMNPS pellet smokers are much better. The clip below shows how well the AMNPS works when used in an offset smoker. 



Have you thought about what you looking to smoke?


----------

